# Lucky me!!!



## Brockvegas (24 Aug 2007)

Wow, am I ever excited. I just got my call this morning, I've been accepted for Infantry031, Royal Canadian Regiment. I will be sworn in on September 18th, and BMQ starts October 1st in St. Jean.

To be honest, I was very suprised that I got the call today, I was Merit Listed only a week ago. I guess I've had a pretty quick/easy run through the application process though, it will only be 7 months from application (March 8th) to the start of BMQ.

For everyone still waiting for the call, I know it seemed like a long time from when you started the whole process, but after you get the call, it won't matter anymore.

Anyways, good luck to everyone else, I'll see you on the other side.


----------



## NJL (24 Aug 2007)

Congrats, I can't wait to get my call.. I reapplied back in Feb 07.. right now my med file is being reviewed by the RMO, then hope to be merit listed soon.


----------



## Brockvegas (24 Aug 2007)

What trade are you going for?


----------



## aaronrogers (25 Aug 2007)

just a quick question, is your course going through the christmas holiday?


----------



## NJL (25 Aug 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> What trade are you going for?


Supply Tech


----------



## Brockvegas (25 Aug 2007)

NJL, excellent career choice, my cousin is a Supply Tech, she's coming home from the sandbox at the end of the month.
Aaron, to be completely honest, I don't know. I would assume that it IS going through Christmas. If you're considering a career with the CF, you will have to get used to the fact that you are going to miss some important dates, whether it be Christmas, birthdays, anniversaries, or your kids first steps. It's just one of the sacrifices you make to have the priveledge of standing for what you believe in. Nothing great is ever easy.


----------



## armyvern (25 Aug 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> NJL, excellent career choice, my cousin is a Supply Tech, she's coming home from the sandbox at the end of the month.



Tell her Vern says hi.


----------



## mudrecceman (25 Aug 2007)

aaronrogers said:
			
		

> just a quick question, is your course going through the christmas holiday?



CFLRS goes on block leave (i.e. shuts down) for approx. 2-3 weeks at Christmas.  A BMQ starting Oct 1st won't graduate until Jan if my quick math is correct, but the training stops over Christmas, and the Mega is one VERY empty place...no lights on at all really.  

Now, this is just a guess on my part, but looking at the calendar, troops can PROBABLY expect to be off for Christmas Leave on around 22 Dec 2007 ( Saturday) and report back for duty/training on or around 6 January 2008.

congrats BrockVegas!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Aug 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the gang. Yeah a friend of mine joined two years ago and went on the same course...he was home for Christmas. Halifax shuts down on the 22nd Dec so I assume will be same in the Mega. We come back on the 7th of Jan.


----------



## Brockvegas (25 Aug 2007)

Thanks Mud Recce Man for the info, I wasn't gonna bank on having christmas off till I found out for sure.


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Aug 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> Thanks Mud Recce Man for the info, I wasn't gonna bank on having christmas off till I found out for sure.



Congratulations to you Brockvegas.

Just one thing - you STILL haven't "found out for sure".  All those posting above were very clear that they were "assuming" or "just making a guess" - and my guess is that they're correct.  HOWEVER, until you get it from an official source (course joining instructions, your chain of command), all of our "guesses" and "assumptions" remain just that.

Roy


----------



## aaronrogers (25 Aug 2007)

The only reason I ask is cause I asked my recruiter yesterday about it and he didnt even have any idea whatsoever on the subject 

Its not that I wouldnt be willing to miss the christmas holidays, it wouldnt be easy, but just curious.


----------



## Scott (25 Aug 2007)

Is that why there are now two threads with this question?

Back on topic.


----------



## Brockvegas (25 Aug 2007)

Yes Roy, I wasn't saying I did know for sure, I was merely thanking MRM for his input on the subject.


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Aug 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> Yes Roy, I wasn't saying I did know for sure, I was merely thanking MRM for his input on the subject.



No problem - I was just driving the point home - the post I responded to indicated that perhaps you felt that you had "found out for sure".  I didn't want you making plans based on what you got from an internet forum - no matter how great that forum is.


----------



## Brockvegas (25 Aug 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I didn't want you making plans based on what you got from an internet forum - no matter how great that forum is.



Trust me Roy, other than making my family, and myself proud, I have no plans for the next XXX number of years.

And yes, this is a great forum. I can't thank everyone here enough for the information I have recieved over the last few months. I can tell from the way others on this site carry themselves, especially the DS and long serving or retired members of the CF, that this is the type of community I want to spend a career in.


----------



## Rockstar (28 Aug 2007)

Hey Brockvegas, 

I will also be there October 1st.  I was confirmed 2 weeks off for Chirstmas.


----------



## mudrecceman (28 Aug 2007)

Not to rain on any parades here but...yes you can "expect" to have 2 weeks leave at Christmas.  Chances of that are really good...but from my experience, until you get that signed, stamped Leave Pass back in your paws...and I have had one or two times where "leave was cancelled" so...(not over Christmas, mind you...)

NDHQ sends a "block leave for the Holidays" msg out ( I didn't know that until I saw it myself last year ) for instructions to...IIRC, the ECS and Formations Commanders, etc etc...so...watch and shoot.

Barring no DomOp situations blow up, I think you can "plan" for 2 weeks give or take, at Christmas but don't "count" on anything until the leave pass is in your mitts and you are off Garrison.

As stated...these are "probably's" being posted here...we can't tell you what the CO of CFLRS will do.   

MRM


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 Aug 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Not to rain on any parades here but...yes you can "expect" to have 2 weeks leave at Christmas.  Chances of that are really good...but from my experience, until you get that signed, stamped Leave Pass back in your paws...and I have had one or two times where "leave was cancelled" so...(not over Christmas, mind you...)
> 
> NDHQ sends a "block leave for the Holidays" msg out ( I didn't know that until I saw it myself last year ) for instructions to...IIRC, the ECS and Formations Commanders, etc etc...so...watch and shoot.
> 
> ...



Good point. The other one is a good one to learn at this point and that is that you don't book any travel arrangements that are non-refundable until you have a signed leave pass. If your leave gets cancelled the CF will have to make good the cost of the ticket....If you didn't have leave in the first place you're out of luck.


----------



## Gota (13 Sep 2007)

Hey Brock/Rockstar,

I just wanted to congrats you guys on getting in and I would like to say that I have gotten my confirmation as well for Oct 1st.
Where are guys going to be heading for your BMQs and what CFRC are you guys swearing in. I am heading to St.Jean and CFRC Toronto is where I will be swearing in on 19th Sept. I would love to hear back from you guys as we may well end up in the same group.
Well good luck in the future and I hope to be part of the same team in near future.

Gota


----------

